# Desktop enhancements s/w u use?



## casanova (Jun 23, 2006)

Lets dedicate this thread to post which enhancement s/w we use.
As for me, I am currently using
1. WindowBlinds 5
2. DesktopX 3.1
3. ObjectDock Plus


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 23, 2006)

Windowblinds, Objectbar, iconpackager & Yahoo widgets engine


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 23, 2006)

MSStyles direct after UxTheme patcher, IconReplacer, RK Launcher and Yahoo Widgets occasionally.

On Linux. Just the default but superb GDM Theme Manager.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jun 23, 2006)

all above +curserxp


----------



## samrulez (Jun 23, 2006)

Windowblinds .......and some transformation packs..thats it..


----------



## shovik (Jun 24, 2006)

Use the most stable softwares for your desktop enhancements. Never use BootXp as its definite to corrupt if some mistakes happen from your side and it will go down along with your OS.
The most stable Desktop Enhancements are:
*Style XP or WindowBlinds
*IconPackager
*Logon XP
*ObjectDock
*Yahoo Widgets Engine

Regards,
Shovik.


----------



## casanova (Jun 24, 2006)

Which version of bootskin are u using. I faced problems with bootskin, hence i use tuneup  utilities to change my boot-screen, but it is not crispy as it should be.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jun 24, 2006)

RK Launcher + Reshacker to edit sys files


----------



## 56561 (Jun 24, 2006)

objectdock windowblinds Rklauncher

but I want to know how which version of windowblinds u people use? and it is a shareware ok ? so do u registered it ?


----------



## casanova (Jun 24, 2006)

Nopes, Indyan u had mentioned it correctly as bootskin.

RKlauncher- wud be giving it a try.

WindowBlinds comes in two flavours public and enhanced.
Public is freeware and it has limitations like there are no animations for copying,moving,deleting etc.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 24, 2006)

Vista BETA 2 theme with patched uxtheme.dll
RK Launcher ( Can't live without it, I hv tried many docks, like Mobi Dock, Object Dock, Rocket Dock, etc. But didnt find ne of them better than RK Launcher).

*img100.imageshack.us/img100/1749/newpicture1xt.th.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Jun 24, 2006)

No Desktop Enchancements for me,

They are just resource hogs (leeches mostly).

I have not changed my Wallpaper for 5 months.


----------



## ShekharPalash (Jun 25, 2006)

These days, None!!

Living without a computer now!! But using too many computers these days that I don't have time/stop-by/mood to call one a PC and customize the stuff... 

I used to, UxTheme.DLL Patcher [For Visual Styles, Mostly ported from Mac OS X or my personal mods] + TuneUp Styler2 [To Change Icons] + Styler 1.4 [For Toolbars] + RK Launcher [As Dock] + AveDesk & AveTunes [For Desktop Gadgets]... Wallpapers, mostly Vectored from PixelGirl & DeviantART...


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jun 26, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> Vista BETA 2 theme with patched uxtheme.dll
> RK Launcher ( Can't live without it, I hv tried many docks, like Mobi Dock, Object Dock, Rocket Dock, etc. But didnt find ne of them better than RK Launcher).
> 
> *img100.imageshack.us/img100/1749/newpicture1xt.th.jpg



Dude can u explain me wat is patched uxtheme.dll ?

Thankx


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jun 26, 2006)

uxtheme.dll is what controls the application of themes,it checks whether the themes are signed by microsoft or not,if not then it refuses to apply them.
By patching the DLL,non-microsoft themes can be applied as well.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 26, 2006)

By default windows doesnt allow to use 3rd party themes (Visual Styles) in XP.
But we can patch the "*uxtheme.dll*" file so that we can easily use those gr8 3rd party themes.
We can do it manually, but there r many s/w available to do it automatically!
U can use Neowin UXTheme Multi-Patcher v4.0 to patch the file and then can use any theme w/o ne problem! 

*EDIT:* Oops! dIgItaL_BrAt has already answered the question.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 26, 2006)

vishal, which vista beta 2 theme is that, i like the startbar, can u upload that msstyle somewhere so that i can port to objectbar


----------



## reddragon (Jun 26, 2006)

I made one desktop environment see at June's desktop env thread .^_^


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 27, 2006)

@gxsaurav
Its *Vista CG*. Really gr8 Visual Style.  
U can d/l it from here.


----------



## ashisharya (Jun 27, 2006)

i use stylexp for bootskins and visual themes


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 27, 2006)

I hv following Visual Styles! All r gr8 and my favorites.  
U can search for their names on Devian Art or Crystal XP (or Google).  

*img48.imageshack.us/img48/5112/themes6xd.jpg

And Yes! Both Visual Styles & Themes r same.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 28, 2006)

Copy the d/l ed Visual Style to *C:\Windows\Resources\Themes\* folder (Assuming u hv installed windows on C: drive). Now u'll surely get the entry for the theme.


----------



## JGuru (Jun 29, 2006)

I use Linux. I have installed Mac OS Look theme in Linux.  It's so cool.


----------



## arijit basu (Jun 30, 2006)

try vista brico packs or longhorn transformation pack..
personally I would like to suggest CRYSTAL XP..
it looks great and doesnt consume much memory..


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 1, 2006)

i use these-----
WB 5
LogonStudio
BootSkin
VTP
VCP
Vista Sidebar
IconPackager
CursorXP
Talisman.......sometimes


----------



## casanova (Jul 1, 2006)

rahul_becks23 said:
			
		

> i use these-----
> WB 5
> LogonStudio
> BootSkin
> ...



Do u mean desktop sidebar. If no, can u provide a download link.
What r VTP and VCP. Is it vista transformation pack and vcp ??


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 1, 2006)

Its VISTA SIDEBAR,its 10 times more cool than Desktop Sidebar.See this-
*img248.imageshack.us/img248/4999/desktop9bq.th.jpg
VTP-u know that
VCP-Vista Customization pack( different than former )
Search Vista Sidebar in deviantart


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 1, 2006)

vista sidebar beta 3 is already out


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 1, 2006)

I used Hoverdesk v2.50 before but now i use an alienware theme[60MB download] which i feel is the best and it really looks cool


----------



## Dipen01 (Sep 13, 2006)

> I used Hoverdesk v2.50 before but now i use an alienware theme[60MB download] which i feel is the best and it really looks cool



Any link..??


----------



## mediator (Sep 13, 2006)

Style Xp de best!


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 13, 2006)

Window Blinds is the best !


----------



## Dipen01 (Sep 13, 2006)

I wuld rather prefer PACKS....than installing every part and downloading sepererate themes for each...!!


----------



## sourav (Sep 15, 2006)

i would not like packs because i get many errors on installing those idiotic stupid packs


----------



## Dipen01 (Sep 16, 2006)

I never got any error.....only prob is ...am unable to achieve compelte transformation....Taskbar and Start Menu are always Default..!!


----------



## SE><IE (Sep 16, 2006)

A patched up uxtheme.dll and a vista-Black 2 theme 

ohh. it looks like vishal has the same one


----------



## Dipen01 (Sep 16, 2006)

My uxtheme.dll is patched...still am unable to use .msstyle file..!! 

It doest get detected in Properties -> Appearances -> Windows and Buttons...

thats even after applying Crystal XP..my taskbar and Start Icons are of Windows CLASSIC..


----------



## anandk (Sep 16, 2006)

i prefer crystalxp.net packs


----------



## Dipen01 (Sep 16, 2006)

yeah am using those..!! they are good..!!


----------



## deathvirus_me (Sep 17, 2006)

Been using a lot lately .. through Gant , SphereXP , and currently on Vista Transformation pack ... though i still perfer WB5 and Icon Packager .. but hey i'm not that rich u know ...


----------



## Dipen01 (Sep 17, 2006)

> but hey i'm not that rich u know ...



damn what did that mean here...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 17, 2006)

ya..almost every utilities r freewares or open source. Then how come the qn?
The only thing limiting is the connection speed. Damn it a 64kbps connection


----------



## Dipen01 (Sep 17, 2006)

Dude....mine is more pathetic than urs..

am on GPRS.... (yah my cell is EDGE enabled) still i get pathetic speed....at times its frustrating... 

Once i gave a torrent to my frend tin US to d/l a movie (he needed it)..after 20 min. he said the print is amazing..i just started watching it..:O  Damn 700 MB movie in 20 min.......lolzz....

Anyways...was offtrack...

Back to our enhancements softwares...


----------



## sourav (Sep 17, 2006)

whatever I hate. it
Because whenever I get a pack it always contain some bugs


----------

